

Banks Leaving Money on the Table "All Day Long" - ajb
http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2009/03/banks-leaving-money-on-table-all-day.html

======
ajb
NB, the first link in that story is busted, it should be
[http://nctimes.com/articles/2009/03/18/business/z8bf28a6caf4...](http://nctimes.com/articles/2009/03/18/business/z8bf28a6caf4565098825757d00707bd4.txt)

